# Finding limestone



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Where are some good places to look, I am in Sumter SC which is mostly swamps. any ideas would be great.


----------



## akapaul26 (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeepguy said:


> Where are some good places to look, I am in Sumter SC which is mostly swamps. any ideas would be great.


Most landscaping companies have lime stone and pretty reasonable too.


----------

